# New feature "multiple stops made easier" part of 180 days of change



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Nothing positive about this! This is another way uber trying to control you . Now it is not up to you if you wanna do stops. No I am not stopping at Taco Bell. Your should be 3 mins will not be 3 mins!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, we don't have to change the destination.....THANK YOU UBER....you have our back...so happy. This is what pisses me off about this company. Something that has ZERO benefit to drivers made to look like they are being so helpful and considerate to the driver. You phony bast#$#s. LYFT has had this "feature" and it SUCKS!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The worse part is that they make it seem like they will be doing us a favor and make us more money. Like 11 cents it's a lot of money....


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The worse part is that they make it seem like they will be doing us a favor and make us more money. Like 11 cents it's a lot of money....


They are morons who think they are dealing with morons.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The worse part is that they make it seem like they will be doing us a favor and make us more money. Like 11 cents it's a lot of money....


You lose money! I would get tips for stops and negotiate with passengers... I can tell you I will not do anything anymore that loses me money!! Distance pays not time on trip, sitting in a parking lot while a customer shops does not pay and loses you money!!


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

It's less than 9 cents per minute after their commission. Thanks Uber. Now my babies can eat healthier.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I just hope pax leave something in my car so I could cancel and leave!!! I will charge the 15 dollar return fee


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Nothing positive about this! This is another way uber trying to control you . Now it is not up to you if you wanna do stops. No I am not stopping at Taco Bell. Your should be 3 mins will not be 3 mins!





PettyCab said:


> It's less than 9 cents per minute after their commission. Thanks Uber. Now my babies can eat healthier.


It loses more money!! Time pays hardly anything and prevents you picking up next trip or taking advantage of bonuses, surges, guarantees etc


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Another reason to avoid non surged x rides. Only take pings when the rate is worthwhile. Factor in the chance of wasting time with a multi stop.

I don’t mind stops so much on XL / Plus or with about a 3x surge on X / Lyft and higher. What to do if it’s not surging? Wait to drive until it is.

Half of my highest paying rides were multi stop 3x surges on X or regular Lyft.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They can say what they want but there is no way I am waiting longer than 10 minutes for any passenger. And that is very generous considering that I will only get paid about $1 for that ten minutes. I';ve already been burned once and had to wait 20 minutes for a lady who lied about what she was doing.

My policy will be that all passenger property must be removed from my vehicle during any stop and if you go over 10 minutes I will end the trip and drive away!

I'm not a jerk but I'm not here to be taken advantage of either! Only paying me $1 for 10 minutes is taking advantage of me.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> They can say what they want but there is no way I am waiting longer than 10 minutes for any passenger. And that is very generous considering that I will only get paid about $1 for that ten minutes. I';ve already been burned once and had to wait 20 minutes for a lady who lied about what she was doing.
> 
> My policy will be that all passenger property must be removed from my vehicle during any stop and if you go over 10 minutes I will end the trip and drive away!
> 
> I'm not a jerk but I'm not here to be taken advantage of either! Only paying me $1 for 10 minutes is taking advantage of me.


You will stack 1's like I did in Lyft.

The only solution I have found is to ask if they have multiple stops and cancel or have them cancel.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

d0n said:


> You will stack 1's like I did in Lyft.
> 
> The only solution I have found is to ask if they have multiple stops and cancel or have them cancel.


4.93 on Uber. Bring it on. I can absorb a few 1*.

10 minutes is reasonable. After that they really should be ending the trip and calling for another Uber. Of course I'll try to present it as trying to save them money "so they do not have to pay the wait charges" but of course we all know the truth.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol you guys are gonna wait 10 minutes at stop for pax to do their shopping? Jeeze


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> 4.93 on Uber. Bring it on. I can absorb a few 1*.
> 
> 10 minutes is reasonable. After that they really should be ending the trip and calling for another Uber. Of course I'll try to present it as trying to save them money "so they do not have to pay the wait charges" but of course we all know the truth.


10 minutes is a waste of time without a tip.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I find this feature has been very useful on Lyft. But I warn people that I won't wait more than 5 mins, and most respect that easily.

It's nice when pax says "need to drop me off then take my friend home" and the system doesn't match you with another ride at first destination. 

Uber copying Lyft, imagine that!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

That part of the system is good. But it will lead to other using for stopping for shopping and drive thru.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> 4.93 on Uber. Bring it on. I can absorb a few 1*.
> 
> 10 minutes is reasonable. After that they really should be ending the trip and calling for another Uber. Of course I'll try to present it as trying to save them money "so they do not have to pay the wait charges" but of course we all know the truth.


Uber says they should last no more than three minutes. Tell the pax that you cannot hang out any longer than that.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The big question I have with this is what you do if the pax is *not back within 3 minutes?*

*Is there an option to END THE TRIP?***

That's questionable from the minimal info Uber provided. Their info says when you are ready to proceed beyond the stop, you swipe "Start Trip" again to reveal the next destination. That sounds to me like we have NO option to end the trip before the final destination the pax entered.

The second problem with this system is it eliminates our option to say "NO" to stops. What is our option -- cancel?

We're going to have to see a few of these multi-stop trips, including the actual nuts and bolts of how the app works in these situations.

It is obviously ZERO benefit to the driver, and a very marginal benefit to the rider. Some Uberkids wet dream, no doubt.
*****

** I checked the minimal info on the Help page under multiple stops, and it appears that you CANNOT END THE TRIP UNTIL THE PAX REACHES THEIR FINAL DESTINATION.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

grams777 said:


> Another reason to avoid non surged x rides. Only take pings when the rate is worthwhile. Factor in the chance of wasting time with a multi stop.
> 
> I don't mind stops so much on XL / Plus or with about a 3x surge on X / Lyft and higher. What to do if it's not surging? Wait to drive until it is.
> 
> Half of my highest paying rides were multi stop 3x surges on X or regular Lyft.


Uh, that strategy only works if you have 3x surges quite often. And what if you don't but need to make money?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The big question I have with this is what you do if the pax is *not back within 3 minutes?*
> 
> *Is there an option to END THE TRIP?***
> 
> ...


You can always end a trip at any time. Of course you have to worry about a bad rating but you still can.

Even based on the history of this with Lyft, rarely do I have to wait at any other stop. Normally it's just the pax has a friend and you take them home as well. Not really a big deal. Yes, if someone tries to mix in a stop at the store of course I'm going to make sure it's just for a minute. Also, always make sure they take their stuff with them just in case one of you has to go.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Uh, that strategy only works if you have 3x surges quite often. And what if you don't but need to make money?


Exactly. Those were good suggestions 2 years ago when surge was daily and often. If you do UBER now you have to do it with the best strategy for base rates.

Another phony aspect of this ad is the well dressed professional couple in the back smiling at each other. 2500 trips. Never saw that.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can always end a trip at any time. Of course you have to worry about a bad rating but you still can.


The wording on the website makes it sound like you have to wait, but I guess you can just "Drop Off Susie" at any point in the ride. I haven't tried it. I wouldn't worry about a rating. I assume if I have to end a ride early, we'll be trading 1-stars.



> Even based on the history of this with Lyft, rarely do I have to wait at any other stop. Normally it's just the pax has a friend and you take them home as well. Not really a big deal. Yes, if someone tries to mix in a stop at the store of course I'm going to make sure it's just for a minute. Also, always make sure they take their stuff with them just in case one of you has to go.


I waited 20 minutes the other day, but that was entirely my choice and I didn't mind, even though it probably cost me money. It was a special needs pax and I combined the wait with a potty break.

As long as the "stops" are as you describe -- and the trip is a decent length -- I'm sure nobody will have any problem with them. I had one like that on Monday. I picked up a young man downtown, drove him to Miami Beach where we picked up his Mom and Aunt (toes to the curb with luggage ready to load), drove them to the airport, and then drove him back home. Easy $30 ride.

But I've also had rides where the typical Lyft pax expected me to drive them 5-6 blocks to a pharmacy, wait an unspecified time for them to pick up a prescription, and then drive them back home...and ordered me, "Don't you leave!" LMAO as they disappeared in the rear view mirror. I 1-starred her, and I'm sure she returned the favor -- but it was Lyft, so I don't care.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TNCMinWage said:


> Uh, that strategy only works if you have 3x surges quite often. And what if you don't but need to make money?


I'll do something else then. Mainly I only focus on driving the times and places where it will pay well. And I'll wait out base rates as long as I can or often just go home. Waiting around at a rate of under $6 an hour is terrible when other rides are out there.

I'm not saying everything should be a 3x surge, but figure out what works for you - averaging in the effect of getting hosed on wait times. Sometimes I'll even take 1.75x and up. And out in the boonies I'll take base rates trying to get back to the action. Waiting time during a trip is just awful - here it's less than .10 per minute net on X rides.

On the other hand, I really don't see many multiple stop trips anyway. And the ones I do get quite often have a good surge with them and average out. So I'm not sure it's entirely worth getting worked up over. One could always say the stops should only be 3 minutes like Uber says and refuse them if they're drive throughs at base rates or something.



kdyrpr said:


> Exactly. Those were good suggestions 2 years ago when surge was daily and often. If you do UBER now you have to do it with the best strategy for base rates.
> 
> Another phony aspect of this ad is the well dressed professional couple in the back smiling at each other. 2500 trips. Never saw that.


This is location dependent. Surge is alive and well where I drive. Most rush hours and weekends I refuse most anything under 1.75 except XL / Plus. Usually it pays off very well. My acceptance rate is around 25%.

Just last weekend I even refused non surged XL and Plus rides. As a result I got quite a few 2-4 X surged XL as well. That's especially when base rate rides need to be 3x or higher.

Base rates can also be worked if you know what you're doing. If you get near back to back base rates with some decent distance to them, with almost no idle time in between, that's sort of like a 2 x surge because you have no dead time or miles.

Some of the XL guys at the airport don't understand that and wait 3 hours in a 20 deep XL queue for a $15 XL ride instead of taking some chances and running through a zero waiting queue on X when it's busy. I did a $100 round trip last week doing just that with a zero wait X from the airport for a decent distance then XL back to town. You strike out too sometimes but such is life.



















Etc...

And um, usually go offline for the next trip so you can take a minute and check the situation when you arrive before you take the next ping.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Eat my shit uber.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> They can say what they want but there is no way I am waiting longer than 10 minutes for any passenger. And that is very generous considering that I will only get paid about $1 for that ten minutes. I';ve already been burned once and had to wait 20 minutes for a lady who lied about what she was doing.
> 
> My policy will be that all passenger property must be removed from my vehicle during any stop and if you go over 10 minutes I will end the trip and drive away!
> 
> I'm not a jerk but I'm not here to be taken advantage of either! Only paying me $1 for 10 minutes is taking advantage of me.


Nope...sorry, now if passenger wants to go to the movies or take that moonlight boat trip...you HAVE TO WAIT.

Especially since Uber says, _You will get paid to wait..._

Gonna be interesting when Uber deactivates a driver for not waiting on an Added Stop.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

With these stops are you able to end the ride at any point when you get to the first stop?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Guys it's not that big of a deal, really. Lyft been doing this about a year, it's not the nightmare you imagine. Just business as usual.

(WTH, did I really just defend Uber? Now I know I've lost it)


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

"Riders know that each stop should be less than 3 minutes." 
The key word in that sentence is "should", not "must". Riders will surely take advantage of drivers and Uber is abetting them. For the measly amount paid for waiting time I will surely drive off and let the pax cancel before they are able to order another ride. When they do, I will contact support and report them for exceeding the wait time limit.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmmm. This pops up. Wonder how effective it’ll be.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Call me when they announce the date for PUBLIC HANGINGS of Uber staff.

I will bring beer



TNCMinWage said:


> Uh, that strategy only works if you have 3x surges quite often. And what if you don't but need to make money?


Uber keeps adding FREE STUFF for riders.

Still NOTHING FOR DRIVERS.



Mista T said:


> Guys it's not that big of a deal, really. Lyft been doing this about a year, it's not the nightmare you imagine. Just business as usual.
> 
> (WTH, did I really just defend Uber? Now I know I've lost it)


We will need someone to test the rope. . 
.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Two Uber Execs discuss the latest amazing driver experience improvements agreed at the strategy meeting....
> 
> View attachment 167013


Why is "I'm" red lined? Looks correct to me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Two Uber Execs discuss the latest amazing driver experience improvements agreed at the strategy meeting....


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Hmmm. This pops up. Wonder how effective it'll be.


Says that exceeding 3 minute /stop time may increase the fare. May? Extra fare is how much?? & goes to Uber or the driver? Uberpathetic that there are no details.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

180 Days Of Scams strikes again.

And they want you to use Uber nav which is a tool they use in their upfront pricing scam. I will only ever use Google maps


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Stops exceeding 3 minutes may increase the fare. Only if the upfront fare was underestimated, which is a rarity. Drivers will be paid the same either way, T&M.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Guys it's not that big of a deal, really. Lyft been doing this about a year, it's not the nightmare you imagine. Just business as usual.
> 
> (WTH, did I really just defend Uber? Now I know I've lost it)


people are making a big deal because Uber is trying to tell pax they have 3 minutes at each stop, lyft doesn't do that]

as long as it's like it is now on Uber x where the pax has 3 friends and they all wanna go to separate locations but not spend any time at each location then it's going be fine and I think it will be fine unless some pax think we are going to start doing excessive drive thru runs

Look at it like this, right now sometimes uber x pax tell you at the last minute that them and their friend go to different stops, with this it will be in the app so it will generally be better

that way you don't get a stacked ping before they tell you they have different stops


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Two Uber Execs discuss the latest amazing driver experience improvements agreed at the strategy meeting....
> 
> View attachment 167016


That's better.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

d0n said:


> They are morons who think they are dealing with morons.


They are not morons. They just know they are dealing with morons. They haven't given us a single thing that's affected their bottom line during the 180 days of change, but drivers continue to drive. I keep hoping to see drivers push back, and I think I have been seeing it a little here and there, but not enough for uber to offer any REAL olive branches.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

64 days left...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> That's better.


My happiness depends entirely on your satisfaction, as you know.



Hans GrUber said:


> They haven't given us a single thing that's affected their bottom line during the 180 days of change, but drivers continue to drive.


Only the six destination filters, which ended up costing Uber revenue.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

What Uber does is push the limits of driver patience as far as possible. Some drivers crack and quit but there are always a new batch of new drivers who have no idea what is going on. Think about the immigrant drivers who come from totalitarian regimes. They aren't ones to question Uber's orders. They don't realize they SHOULD challenge Uber at every turn.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> They are not morons. They just know they are dealing with morons. They haven't given us a single thing that's affected their bottom line during the 180 days of change, but drivers continue to drive. I keep hoping to see drivers push back, and I think I have been seeing it a little here and there, but not enough for uber to offer any REAL olive branches.


Uber is very stupid, they don't know:

How to design their app.
Who to take on when it comes to fights (Google).
They can't grasp design logic when it comes to features and changes to the app or changes in functions.

What they are is very slick, nothing more.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

There needs to be a real alternative. 5% commission should be a thing. Austin had those rideshare companies after uber/lyft left. Then uber decided to blow tens of millions buying the TX state legislature. 

Pax & drivers have no loyalty to uber/lyft.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

PettyCab said:


> It's less than 9 cents per minute after their commission. Thanks Uber. Now my babies can eat healthier.


Taxi = $24 per hour wait if wheels not moving. I'm waiting 0 minutes! Fook that!


touberornottouber said:


> They can say what they want but there is no way I am waiting longer than 10 minutes for any passenger. And that is very generous considering that I will only get paid about $1 for that ten minutes. I';ve already been burned once and had to wait 20 minutes for a lady who lied about what she was doing.
> 
> My policy will be that all passenger property must be removed from my vehicle during any stop and if you go over 10 minutes I will end the trip and drive away!
> 
> I'm not a jerk but I'm not here to be taken advantage of either! Only paying me $1 for 10 minutes is taking advantage of me.





JimKE said:


> The wording on the website makes it sound like you have to wait, but I guess you can just "Drop Off Susie" at any point in the ride. I haven't tried it. I wouldn't worry about a rating. I assume if I have to end a ride early, we'll be trading 1-stars.
> 
> I waited 20 minutes the other day, but that was entirely my choice and I didn't mind, even though it probably cost me money. It was a special needs pax and I combined the wait with a potty break.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't make dollars it doesn't make sense!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Nothing positive about this! This is another way uber trying to control you . Now it is not up to you if you wanna do stops. No I am not stopping at Taco Bell. Your should be 3 mins will not be 3 mins!


Being paid far below minimum wage i never wait even if it means a low rating and being fired from a Company that uses deception and lies to make you think Uber is doing you a favor " to make more money " because it's all a joke . Don't anyone driver wait and wait for slave labor wages . It's just not worth it . They can't fired all of us .



JimKE said:


> The wording on the website makes it sound like you have to wait, but I guess you can just "Drop Off Susie" at any point in the ride. I haven't tried it. I wouldn't worry about a rating. I assume if I have to end a ride early, we'll be trading 1-stars.
> 
> I waited 20 minutes the other day, but that was entirely my choice and I didn't mind, even though it probably cost me money. It was a special needs pax and I combined the wait with a potty break.
> 
> ...


Lyft doesn't display a passenger's rating because most are Uber rejects and problem passengers .


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Got my first one of these yesterday. It went okay but felt a lot like I was driving Lyft.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

My question is when we're offered the trip will we know that it's a multiple stop trip, give me the option to reject the trip if that is the case?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimKE said:


> The big question I have with this is what you do if the pax is *not back within 3 minutes?*
> 
> *Is there an option to END THE TRIP?***
> 
> ...


You can end a trip anytime.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

how about if you are on Deatination Filter? will they give you multiple stop


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

d0n said:


> They are morons who think they are dealing with morons.


WRONG.....
They are extremely smart people who KNOW they are dealing with morons.

BUT........
Being the morons that we are, we lack the intellect to comprehend how smart they are, and conclude they're morons.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> They can say what they want but there is no way I am waiting longer than 10 minutes for any passenger. And that is very generous considering that I will only get paid about $1 for that ten minutes. I';ve already been burned once and had to wait 20 minutes for a lady who lied about what she was doing.
> 
> My policy will be that all passenger property must be removed from my vehicle during any stop and if you go over 10 minutes I will end the trip and drive away!
> 
> I'm not a jerk but I'm not here to be taken advantage of either! Only paying me $1 for 10 minutes is taking advantage of me.


I wouldnt wait that long... 10 min is a long time, & I def wouldn't wait 20 min unless they gave me 10-$20 cash



JimKE said:


> The big question I have with this is what you do if the pax is *not back within 3 minutes?*
> 
> *Is there an option to END THE TRIP?***
> 
> ...





wicked said:


> It should be 1.00/min- that would limit the use of stops buahhaa.
> 
> WAIT why are they adding features that don't increase the bottom line?


Yes it should be $1 hr. Passengers are going to take complete advantage... This is just wrong!!


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol you guys are gonna wait 10 minutes at stop for pax to do their shopping? Jeeze


I tell them..."Make sure you take your belongings because I will be gone in 3 minutes".


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i imagine there will be a three minute timer once you arrive at a pickup point?


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't want to be in non-compliance with anti-idle legislation, so with your permission I'll just be driving around the block while I wait for you.

Coke


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Wait time is $.0975/min here which is well below state minimum wage. How is this even legal? I'm leaving without an upfront tip on any stop that goes past a minute or two tops.

.0975x60=$5.85/hour

What a joke I'll take the 1star if it means keeping my dignity. An easy fix to this is charging a separate rate when at a stop waiting. $.30-$.35/minute would be reasonable and would discourage obvious abuse of this new "feature".


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Agree this is horrid for drive thru stops and such but for those stops of picking up friends along the way and all, it's nice to have the navigation. This also won't mistakenly give you a stacked ping when the destination they've entered currently isn't their last stop. Also documents the entire trip factually. Definitely agree multiple stops should have some extra minimum fee. And if they don't enter multiple stops but pull the old "oops, i need to stop here and there and there" we should have a way to trigger that surcharge.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Don't ever wait for longer then one minute . Your making far less then minimum wage so even if it means a low rating, DON'T WAIT . Uber isn't going to fire all of us .


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


>


I see an issue or two with this.......

I know in Denver I have to deviate from Uber's route 25-30% of the time. Especially downtown and weekends. If my rider controls the route this could be a navigation nightmare.

Then 7 minute trips turn into 45 minute trips. Is it worth it ? I am really not sure.

Then we have Riders pounding out stops during the trip. I see it now......

PING PING....then all of a sudden navigation needs me to make a left turn in 2 feet, cross four lanes of traffic at 50 miles an hour, enter a packed freeway in the middle of an accident and do all this without making a navigation error? HAHAHAHA

Then comes the "Oops I put in the wrong address for Taco Bell..here I changed it for you". PING PING....navigation is now U turn in 4 feet, cross thru four blocks of construction work and head 20 minutes North to the weed shop. YUP...it only takes 3 min to buy weed. Hahahaha!!!

I see rating nightmares in the future. ........

"My driver failed at navigation". 1 STAR

"My driver refused to drive all over the metro area with no idea where he was going next, sit and watch me spend 15 minutes on each of the 3 minute stops I am allowed AND miss multiple other trips that could have been profitable....all for a few cents and a navigation nightmare". 1-STAR

"My driver stopped and got out, gave me his keys, said drive your self and walked away. I just don't understand why he was so rude...he was so nice for the first HOUR and 45 Minutes of 3 minute stops."

THIS IS NOT GOING TO END WELL AT ALL....NOT AT ALL


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see an issue or two with this.......
> 
> I know in Denver I have to deviate from Uber's route 25-30% of the time. Especially downtown and weekends. If my rider controls the route this could be a navigation nightmare.
> 
> ...


You could use it to your advantage. After one of those PING PING changes, just drive the hell out 5 more miles and turn around "until it's safe". Like you said, they probably were going to rate you down anyway.

Have actuallly dropped people off at walmart and when they say "I'll be back in 5minutes" which means 15 to 30 actually, I'll drive around the block over and over until they text me and ask where I am at. "Had to move my car because of traffic" I reply and then go back and pick them up. Adding those miles will help boose the fare to make it worth the wait.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Waiting only 3 minutes then i am leaving and hitting ride complete or drive aroybd while they are in the place and rack up miles. No drive thrus!!! I get paid to drive not wait.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Waiting only 3 minutes then i am leaving and hitting ride complete or drive aroybd while they are in the place and rack up miles. No drive thrus!!! I get paid to drive not wait.


Uber tells me 3, Ill give you 4. Agreed. I didnt do drive thrus then, won't do them now.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Got my first one of these yesterday. It went okay but felt a lot like I was driving Lyft.





UBERPROcolorado said:


> I see an issue or two with this.......
> 
> I know in Denver I have to deviate from Uber's route 25-30% of the time. Especially downtown and weekends. If my rider controls the route this could be a navigation nightmare.
> 
> ...


super duper like button... yes, well said "reality base" driver/rider experience....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Makes me wonder... If UBER acknowledges that 3 mins is pushing it, then why are pick up Windows still 5 mins?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> What Uber does is push the limits of driver patience as far as possible. Some drivers crack and quit but there are always a new batch of new drivers who have no idea what is going on. Think about the immigrant drivers who come from totalitarian regimes. They aren't ones to question Uber's orders. They don't realize they SHOULD challenge Uber at every turn.


Here in Boston 2/3 of the drivers are foreign and drive 10-12 hr days 6-7 days a week and send half there check back to there home country. They'll not complain about anything and uber and lyft loves these type of drivers.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

3 minutes and if it more, I am driving around the block numerous times. No drive thrus, if they input an address for fast food places I stop at the place but not doing drive thrus, unless they give me a 5 dollar CASH tip. Dont fall for the ill tip in the app bs.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What I don't get is if Uber is specifying there is a 3 minute limit then why aren't they doing anything to enforce it?

Maybe make the first three minutes the normal per minute charge and then thereafter charge triple or at least double. That would be more fair for the driver.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> What I don't get is if Uber is specifying there is a 3 minute limit then why aren't they doing anything to enforce it?
> 
> Maybe make the first three minutes the normal per minute charge and then thereafter charge triple or at least double. That would be more fair for the driver.


Sad thing is that both rideshare companies won't do this. They cater and kiss ass to the pax period.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Uber tells me 3, Ill give you 4.


I'll give you 3:00.1.

If it's a busy day, I'm canceling as soon as I realize there are stops unless it's gonna be a great ride.



touberornottouber said:


> What I don't get is if Uber is specifying there is a 3 minute limit then why aren't they doing anything to enforce it?


Well, they don't actually have a 3 minute *limit*. It's somewhere between a_ suggestion_...and a_ request._

They have a message, prominently displayed in the app during the stop-adding phase, that says something like, "In respect for the driver's time, please limit your stop to 3 minutes or your fare may be higher."

Go to your rider app, start a ride request and then add a stop or two, and see what the rider sees.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> people are making a big deal because Uber is trying to tell pax they have 3 minutes at each stop, lyft doesn't do that]
> 
> as long as it's like it is now on Uber x where the pax has 3 friends and they all wanna go to separate locations but not spend any time at each location then it's going be fine and I think it will be fine unless some pax think we are going to start doing excessive drive thru runs
> 
> ...


Exactly. 
It's funny how we all in this group can make mountains out of molehills.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>





BurgerTiime said:


> There is absolutely NOTHING good about multiple stops. The only way they could make this palatable would be to charge $2 per MINUTE so the lying liars who will be "Just FIVE minutes!" would actually BE five minutes! Then, factor in the potential for those of us who live in very hot climates to have to wait in 110 degree heat? BS. Utter BS. Told by ignoramuses to just run my a/c while I wait because it doesn't cost a thing? MORE BS. Very rarely are passengers only five minutes as they promise. Uber is FOS.





kdyrpr said:


> Wow, we don't have to change the destination.....THANK YOU UBER....you have our back...so happy. This is what pisses me off about this company. Something that has ZERO benefit to drivers made to look like they are being so helpful and considerate to the driver. You phony bast#$#s. LYFT has had this "feature" and it SUCKS!


I suppose they're trying to imply the very grateful passengers MIGHT tip!!!!!!!! rotflmao



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I just hope pax leave something in my car so I could cancel and leave!!! I will charge the 15 dollar return fee


Make sure they DON'T leave anything in the car, ever. Cancel after 5 minutes and leave. You know Uber will turn this into the drivers problem if they leave with passengers crap in their cars when doing this insane stops.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

So your wait time doesnt go up to like 80 cents a minute?? I thought before this we had a wait time button which chraged them a higher waiting fee.
Man if your telling me we have to wait on losers to run their errands for 11 cents a minute this sucks!!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Nothing positive about this! This is another way uber trying to control you . Now it is not up to you if you wanna do stops. No I am not stopping at Taco Bell. Your should be 3 mins will not be 3 mins!


Well said...

Some will jump for joy but any veteran driver knows that in metropolitan cities -- like Atlanta for example -- a simple additional stop can take you off the optimal route and trying to merge back into traffic can be a pain. Correct me if am wrong but I don't believe Uber said drivers will get more for making an additional stop which would be fair.

Expecting a driver to wait for *$0.12*/min (UberX Atlanta) for up to 6 mins (2 stops @ 3min intervals) -- is ridiculous.

Also, drivers expect pax to tell their friends to stay in the car while you make the additional stop in order to hold you hostage and prevent you from driving off @ the 3 min mark...


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Passengers have gotten savy though because many of them will intentionallly leave their crap in the car so you can't drive off. This one lady that I actually like has pulled this on me 4 times now. She cannot afford her own vehicle and is going through a divorce. Her house is up for forclosure and she used to be an RN but retired and let her RN license expire 10 years ago. She's now working nights at Mcdonalds. 

Every Sunday monrnig at 7Am when I pick her up she needs to stop by the grocery store , "Just getting dog food...will only take a minute". But she shops for her entire week of groceries and I am stuck in the car for 20-25 minutes. Granted she does good to do that much shopping in that amount of time so she is hustling. 

She always leaves her extra bag from work in my car so I won't leave. In all fairness to her, she's not trying to be a butthole and it's not a drivethru she's asking to go through. Obviously she really needs groceries as we all do. If she has to rebook another trip she'll incur additional booking fees and the minimum fare for the 2nd trip as her house is close the grocery store. Ultimately requesting another trip could cost her an additional $3 or $4 she doesn't have. While I am in this to make money, don't want to lose all humanity and compassion for peeps either. So while it is aggravating in the situation above, I do feel for her and try to accommodate. Try to ask myself how I would feel in her situation. Getting groceries is a little higher priority than getting a cheeseburger after a night out of drinking.

But if you live in a demographic where you get a disproportionate number of peeps that are in the situation like the rider I describe, then you are really driving more as a charity than a part-time, extra money thing. Our margins here are already razor thin.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Tell her to sign up for instacart and advise her you will not be responsible for any items left in the car and will leave them by the curb after x amount of minutes.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Passengers have gotten savy though because many of them will intentionallly leave their crap in the car so you can't drive off. This one lady that I actually like has pulled this on me 4 times now. She cannot afford her own vehicle and is going through a divorce. Her house is up for forclosure and she used to be an RN but retired and let her RN license expire 10 years ago. She's now working nights at Mcdonalds.
> 
> Every Sunday monrnig at 7Am when I pick her up she needs to stop by the grocery store , "Just getting dog food...will only take a minute". But she shops for her entire week of groceries and I am stuck in the car for 20-25 minutes. Granted she does good to do that much shopping in that amount of time so she is hustling.
> 
> ...


ALL driving for Uber is charity work, or I should say unpaid work. Since you haven't figured that out, I'm guessing you're a new driver and it will take a bit of time to realize all of the expenses that go into doing this gig means you are paid ZERO for your time and the excess $$$ you receive after expenses all goes toward your car's ultimate deterioration. That extra ride you're trying to save her? Let her eat that, not you. In that 25 minute wait, you could receive a ride that would in fact be more than the average $5 and leave you in an area where you get additional rides. It's not as if the woman couldn't take the bus as many of us have had to do throughout the years.



rickasmith98 said:


> Passengers have gotten savy though because many of them will intentionallly leave their crap in the car so you can't drive off. This one lady that I actually like has pulled this on me 4 times now. She cannot afford her own vehicle and is going through a divorce. Her house is up for forclosure and she used to be an RN but retired and let her RN license expire 10 years ago. She's now working nights at Mcdonalds.
> 
> Every Sunday monrnig at 7Am when I pick her up she needs to stop by the grocery store , "Just getting dog food...will only take a minute". But she shops for her entire week of groceries and I am stuck in the car for 20-25 minutes. Granted she does good to do that much shopping in that amount of time so she is hustling.
> 
> ...


Never, ever, let someone leave their crap in your car for any reason whatsoever, so you can stop the ride after 5 minutes. I'm with others who say they ask in advance whether or not it's a multiple stop ride and when they say "yes!" (I LOVE how cheap Uber rides are!!!) just CANCEL. Send a statement to Uber they need to cut this out, or change the pricing structure to reflect actual profit for the drivers. Otherwise, you are just aiding and abetting Uber's world transportation domination plot.



UberLaLa said:


> Nope...sorry, now if passenger wants to go to the movies or take that moonlight boat trip...you HAVE TO WAIT.
> 
> Especially since Uber says, _You will get paid to wait..._
> 
> Gonna be interesting when Uber deactivates a driver for not waiting on an Added Stop.


If Uber were to deactivate or otherwise punish a driver for not waiting? Wouldn't that become more of an employer type of relationship since it would go against the driver's total independence? It's not as if the drivers okay'ed this insane plan.

My first multiple trip with Lyft was picking up a JackA$$ at a library, to drive him ACROSS THE STREET to a liquor store, wait, and then take him home a quarter of a mile away right behind the shopping center. I am very clear now that I won't wait more than five minutes and I don't let them leave their crap in my car. IMO, we should be able to opt out of this type of ride altogether.

FACT: I actually do multiple stops for people anyway, but as I said, I'm clear about the wait time. Now that Uber has made it official, you know pax will become entitled ******s over it.



Mista T said:


> Guys it's not that big of a deal, really. Lyft been doing this about a year, it's not the nightmare you imagine. Just business as usual.
> 
> (WTH, did I really just defend Uber? Now I know I've lost it)


Happened to me: Picked up an entitled ****** and his weirdo girlfriend to take them to a local military supply store. "Just five minutes" turned into 20 and it was HOT outside. I don't trust anyone any more.

I also picked up a minimum fare GenZ and he asked if I'd stop off at the Burger King near his workplace. I did, but as I sat out in the hot car and mulled over the fact that the WALK to his work wasn't all that far anyway, I cancelled and ate that I'm sure was a one star. Unbelievably lazy this kids these days, and Uber is enabling if not encouraging it.



Bpr2 said:


> Hmmm. This pops up. Wonder how effective it'll be.


Hmmmmm... my typical five minute wait time has just changed to THREE!!!!!!!!!!



SLuz said:


> Says that exceeding 3 minute /stop time may increase the fare. May? Extra fare is how much?? & goes to Uber or the driver? Uberpathetic that there are no details.


It should go up to TWO DOLLARS PER MINUTE, they make money and so do we.



The Gift of Fish said:


> My happiness depends entirely on your satisfaction, as you know.
> 
> Only the six destination filters, which ended up costing Uber revenue.


Those six destination filters made me briefly love Uber, and now they're gone  How did Uber lose revenue over this?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Any items left in the car are good for a $15 return fee after 3 minute no show.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Excellent point...just don't get shot when you take it to their house.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Nothing positive about this! This is another way uber trying to control you . Now it is not up to you if you wanna do stops. No I am not stopping at Taco Bell. Your should be 3 mins will not be 3 mins!


In the good old days of $.60 a minute I loved the drive thru. Friday night there would be a line. And once on New Year's Eve with old rates of $2 a mile or $.60 a min I got a ride with 8x. Took them to the drive thru it took atleast 30 minutes. The drive thru alone I made like over $100. 
Now $100 is all you make the whole night on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> The worse part is that they make it seem like they will be doing us a favor and make us more money. Like 11 cents it's a lot of money....


This crap is mostly a night shift problem. I work the airport, not likely to get too many of these. but, the airport isn't that lucrative, it's just that I'm lazy, I love to sit around twiddle my thumbs watching TV on my Tabloid ( android tablet, clever, eh? ) hoping to get a trip befoe the hour's up.

What I want to know is, can we tell before we accept the trip if there are multiple stops in the trip?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Not if it's like Lyft


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gave my first multistop on Uber last night. No indication before the ride. No indication when the ride started. The pax told me there was a stop, so I looked at pax details and it showed 2 stops. Then I looked at the map and it had 2 paths, a solid path and a lighter follow up path from there.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

More useless BULLSHIT fromFUBAR

UBER navigation still sucks, when is their IPO so the whole world can short this money losing Taxi company


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

> A MESSAGE FROM UBER
> 
> Hi FormerTaxiDriver,
> 
> ...


READ WHAT I GOT THE MORNING IT ROLLED OUT.

MY Response to Uber below



> PREVIOUS MESSAGES
> This comes the day after multiple stops function is created.*** NO, I do not decline trips based on dropoff points! **** Moreover, I feel your email is a phychological gimmick to go along with multiple trips due to how Lyft drivers view them. **** Also using negative reinforcement on a driver with good integrity is BAD business. **** I have a college degree in business, and it's evident why I received this threatening email.**** You people need to back your threats up with facts / what really happens, and stop playing bully! **** The job market is very good in my town, and I'm welcomed to go back to the cab company where I drove several years before Ubershows up.**** Look at my trip count. I don't turn down money.
> Sent by omitted. on Friday, October 13, 2017 at 11:21:37 AM


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Remember you are Self Employed AKA Independent Contractor you can refuse calls etc etc all Uber or the Pink Moustache do is distribute the calls
they may think they are a Tech Co but they are nothing but a Taxi company, if the APP was a Taxi dispatcher he/she would have been shot a long time ago or at least beaten. I suggest all drivers give out cards and cut the App out , so far I've gotten no multistop trips unless the riders change destination


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Buckpasser said:


> [...]
> , if the APP was a Taxi dispatcher he/she would have been shot a long time ago or at least beaten. I suggest all drivers give out cards and cut the App out , so far I've gotten no multistop trips unless the riders change destination


I started driving cabs back in 1998. Public transportation is a way of life for many in the city. Many people put off getting drivers licence and driving, because of the conditions and responsibilities of vehicle ownership, and there are new studies that say Rideshare is disrupting new car sales.

Recently though, I remember when having a long slow day in a taxi, then getting a multiple stop fare. At that time, I was happy to get a run. Meter rate was $2.00 a mile + .40 cents a minute waiting time.

A DRUG DEALER WAS MAKING HIS DROPS!


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm going run into Best buy on black friday, do you mins stopping for a few minutes while I run in and pick up my 70 inch tv to put on your roof.. thanks


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got a 2 min ride to Safeway last night with a ride back. Are you kidding, NO I won't wait! Safeway is notorious for understaffing cashiers.

The ride was for a former Uber driver, WTF.

And somehow I lost a few more stars yesterday, I wonder who gave me the low rating...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

**** this. If rider adds new stop, I will let them know I end the trip if they leave the vehicle. Let them beeches stargaze from outside. Im not a bus. Or they tip me extra for each stop agreed to in advance.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Passengers have gotten savy though because many of them will intentionallly leave their crap in the car so you can't drive off. This one lady that I actually like has pulled this on me 4 times now. She cannot afford her own vehicle and is going through a divorce. Her house is up for forclosure and she used to be an RN but retired and let her RN license expire 10 years ago. She's now working nights at Mcdonalds.
> 
> Every Sunday monrnig at 7Am when I pick her up she needs to stop by the grocery store , "Just getting dog food...will only take a minute". But she shops for her entire week of groceries and I am stuck in the car for 20-25 minutes. Granted she does good to do that much shopping in that amount of time so she is hustling.
> 
> ...


Shame on you for even charging that lady. When you see her you should cancel with "Do not charge customer," log off, and drive her for free. You should probably pay for her groceries and give her some cash too so she has some pocket money.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hogg said:


> Shame on you for even charging that lady. When you see her you should cancel with "Do not charge customer," log off, and drive her for free. You should probably pay for her groceries and give her some cash too so she has some pocket money.


Listen I am driving for extra money not for a charity but I also have lived long enough to know that her situation could be mine in the blink of an eye. So I do feel some compassion for many of the folks I drive for. It's still aggravatiing to wait a long time for them and I try to minimize that when possible. Life offers us no gurantees and if you look over at someone and think you could never find yourself in their life sitauation, you're incredibly stupid.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

it sucks, I took a guy home, then to walmart, waited for him and then back home. half hour or more for 6 bucks


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> &%[email protected]!* this. If rider adds new stop, I will let them know I end the trip if they leave the vehicle. Let them beeches stargaze from outside. Im not a bus. Or they tip me extra for each stop agreed to in advance.


They can promise to tip, but 90% never follow through...



Hogg said:


> Shame on you for even charging that lady. When you see her you should cancel with "Do not charge customer," log off, and drive her for free. You should probably pay for her groceries and give her some cash too so she has some pocket money.


ROTFLMAO!!!! I suspect Rick's middle name is Bendover...



louvit said:


> it sucks, I took a guy home, then to walmart, waited for him and then back home. half hour or more for 6 bucks


$6 in 30 minutes is making bank in my town. Problem with these short type of trips is when you return home, the app will say you never started the trip. Even though you start the trip, drive 1/4 mile down the street to the liquor store and then back to their cozy little home. I still got paid, but it freaked me out. The app should reject any trips less than 1/4 mile. I once had a mama load up her baby (surprisingly with a car seat!) to drive her ONE BLOCK to the market, ask me to wait. In 109 degree heat. "It'll only be 5 minutes!" but I'd already ended the trip. This was before multiple stops. I still wouldn't have done that in the heat and for those who say idling the car with the a/c on isn't a drain on gas? FU. It DOES take a lot of gas to do that BS. Profit margin in my town is nil, so I'm not going along with that unless they up the wait time to $1 per minute.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> 180 Days Of Scams strikes again.
> 
> And they want you to use Uber nav which is a tool they use in their upfront pricing scam. I will only ever use Google maps


How do you know?? If it's true I will switch back to using Google maps!!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How do you know?? If it's true I will switch back to using Google maps!!


Uber Nav deliberatley takes you the shortest physical distance despite the fact it can take much longer. Since you are paid mostly on distance and not time Uber is minimizing your earnings while maximizing theirs by having passengers pay upfront pricing based on the longest and slowest distance possible. I earn more using Google maps.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Uber Nav deliberatley takes you the shortest physical distance despite the fact it can take much longer. Since you are paid mostly on distance and not time Uber is minimizing your earnings while maximizing theirs by having passengers pay upfront pricing based on the longest and slowest distance possible. I earn more using Google maps.


To think the only reason I stopped using UberMaps is because of the extremely annoying dead, disembodied robot voice they use!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Melusine3. I collect tips upfront man. Pax aint getting one over me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Uber Nav deliberatley takes you the shortest physical distance despite the fact it can take much longer. Since you are paid mostly on distance and not time Uber is minimizing your earnings while maximizing theirs by having passengers pay upfront pricing based on the longest and slowest distance possible. I earn more using Google maps.


Not always. Sometimes it actually suggests a longer route.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Not always. Sometimes it actually suggests a longer route.


I see that occasionally but it is rare. UberNav only gives you their route. On Google you can see multiple routes and take the longest one possible within a reasonable time target.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

hate it


----------

